# Plumbing Van



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I have Ford E 250 5.4 Engine Thinking about upgrading medium Roof Van I have Test drove Mercedes Sprinter, Dodge Pro master , Ford Transit, Nissan NV2500. wanted to know to anyone with experience which one of these Van Which is Good for the money reliability in long run? Off course I like the sprinter But too expensive any feedback would be appreciated .


Thanks Amir 

The happy plunger Inc.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

All the sprinters and pro masters here lose their paint after about a year.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a big Ford guy. My second choice would be a Sprinter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

E350 cutaway Knapheide 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Newer Chevy express cutaway with 6.0 liter vortec and 6 speed tranny....holy smokes the thing has some power. I've got a 2015


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Always had good luck with Chevy, all the shops know how to work on them and parts
are always available.

Sprinters and the like have paint and rust problems here with Minnesota winters.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Had the "Pro Master" turns out to be the worst vehicle I have ever owned, Engine blown at 35000miles Tranny at 59840miles. During the 12 weeks of warranty repairs I had to fall back to my original E350 without a single down more than a day event in 198000 miles. Now I have traded both in on a new Transit high roof diesel and for the 4200 miles on it I am happy.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I am Located in Southern California Los Angeles County .


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Can you give more Information regarding sprinter because some they say It is High maintenance Cost may not suitable as far as Diesel Engine Cost or Mechanic.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Do you have Picture of the Van You talk about ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

CAn you send me the picture of It Including inside shelves . 

Thank you Amir


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I am Considering Ford Transit I never test drove Diesel of Ford Transit I think they are expensive as much as Mercedes Sprinter . How do you like it so far are they reliable Van Driving in long Run or better Stick Ford or chevy Cutaway Style?

Thanks 
Amir


----------



## lovepanda12 (May 21, 2016)

ChÃºc má»�i ngÆ°á»�i ngÃ*y má»›i vui váº» 
PS: Sáº¯p Ä‘áº¿n sáº½ cps sá»± kiá»‡n Obama sang thÄƒm Viá»‡t Nam cho nhá»¯ng ai chÆ°a biáº¿t.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Newer Chevy express cutaway with 6.0 liter vortec and 6 speed tranny....holy smokes the thing has some power. I've got a 2015


I have the same thing and mine is a dog! I have an 06 van with the same motor and it will blow the doors off the 15. I've already had to have a new tranny put in at 14,000 miles. I think something is wrong with it but it doesn't show any codes so the mechanics won't even look at it.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think I'll be able to work out of anything other than a KUV body van now. 
I drive a ford, but I would much rather prefer a Chevy. 
I feel like it's the most practical vehicle for a plumber.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

The kuv is definitely great and I'm much more efficient with it. I can't imagine going to anything else.


----------

